# Battlefield 4 Beta



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

What is everyone's thoughts on it? Doesn't really seem to be much of an improvement... suppose it's Beta anyway. The new controls as well are really annoying!


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

Slabs said:


> The new controls as well are really annoying!


I thought it was me!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Find it not much of an improvment!

But i think i will buy it


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm just waiting for it to be out on Xbox One but from what I have seen it should be awesome


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

Will probably wait for it to come out on the Xbox one also. Also found the guns have less recoil than 3.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Playing it on the 360 and love it still can't fly a helicopter even after a practice on the range lol I read the other day that it's on the list of games that store will upgrade to the xbox one version whether this is true or not tremains to be seen I expect you would have to pay a bit towards it


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Slabs said:


> Will probably wait for it to come out on the Xbox one also. Also found the guns have less recoil than 3.


only thing I hated about 3 was gun recoil.
Going to get 4 and cod ghosts for xmas


----------

